# YOU pick the celebrities!



## Eonwe (Jan 14, 2002)

If you could pick what celebrities would play what LOTR characters, who would you pick?

I would pick

Mick Jagger = Sauron (he's got the face, and the song Sympathy for the Devil)

Katy Couric = a Nazgul (the smile is a nice touch!)
Jack Nicholson = Saruman
Kelsey Grammer = Gandalf
Mickey Rooney = Gimli
The Rock=The Mouth of Sauron


I'll pick more later

What about you?


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 14, 2002)

Micky Rooney - Frodo
Mr. T - Sauron (Don't wanna mess with him. 'I pity da foo!')
Ron Jeremy - Aragorn
Jenna Jameson - Arwen (You can see where I'm going with that  )
Mouth of Sauron - Rock (Good choice!)
Gollum - My friend's crazy mom (You really have to see her, she looks like a troll, orc, and Gollum rolled up into one short package. She's also crazy. Very crazy. Really crazy to the point that she;s very really crazy. Did I mention she's crazy)


----------



## Orin (Jan 20, 2002)

Proposing an animated theme.

Beavis=Pippin
Butthead=Merry
Elmer Fudd=Aragorn
Porky Pig=the Mouth of Sauron
Bugs Bunny=Gandalf
Daffy Duck=Saruman
Eric Cartman=Gimli the Dwarf
Betty Boop=Arwen


----------



## tookish-girl (Jan 20, 2002)

*Eowyn, the Ring-Wraith Slayer!*

Carrying on with the animations for a bit:

Elrond -Roger Rabbit
Arwen -Jessica Rabbit
Shadowfax -That cab in 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit'
Pippin -Bart Simpson
Sam -Mo from the Simpsons
Galadriel -Marge Simpson
Legolas -Spotty from Super Ted

Then:
Merry -Fresh Prince
Frodo -Carlton from Fresh Prince, purely coz that would be very funny!
And finally:
Gandalf Giles from Buffy (Anthony Stewart Head, that is)
Eowyn -Sarah Michelle Gellar, go on slay that witch king!


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 20, 2002)

nono Cartman = Saruman! HAHA


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jan 20, 2002)

Eomer= jackie chan with a Blonde Wig lol AzN RuLeS 

Lothiriel= Zhang Zi Yi yeah baby

Lol jk


Eomer= cant think of one

Lothiriel= a real hot blonde yeah can't think of one right now


----------



## Lorien (Jan 22, 2002)

Intoducing only rock stars here.....

Frodo- Robert Plant
Gandalf- Jimi Hendrix
Saruman- Jimmy Page
Sauron- Ozzy Osbourne.....heheheh
Aragorn- Slash
Merry- Axl Rose
Sam- Jim Morrison
Pippin- Lars Ulrich
Mouth of Sauron- James Hetfield/Steven Tyler.....shd. be good....
Nazgul- Tony Iommi, Steve Vai, Joe Satriani, Izzy Stradlin', Duff McKagan, Noel Gallagher, Liam Gallagher, Damon Albarn, Steven Tyler
Arwen- Jenna Jameson.....her n Slash.....
Legolas- John Paul Jones
Gimli- Mick Jagger/Keith Moon
Boromir- John Bonham

can u imagine the two "istari" playing it out.....


----------



## Lorien (Jan 22, 2002)

additions to my last post......

Sauron- Ozzy Osboune?marilyn Manson
Nazgul- remove damon albarn and put in alice cooper...


----------



## annatar (Jan 22, 2002)

*Seriously*

Galadriel= Gwyneth Paltrow
Arwen= Claire Forlani
Eowyn=Charlize Theron
Gandalf= Sean Connery
Saruman= Gary Oldman
Theoden= Anthony Quinn 
Gimli=Danny De vito
Elrond=Gabriel Byrne
Eomer=Kenneth Branagh


----------



## Diabless (Jan 22, 2002)

In a more serious tone..
I thought someone younger should have played Sam
Let's see...
I thought Elijah was good as Frodo
I also thought Billy Boyd and I forgot the other guy were good too
Saruman was great
Gandalf was great
Gimli was great
Elrond reminded me too much of the Matrix but he was good for the part
Although Blanchett is pretty she is not as beautiful as Galadriel but I guess they wanted her to look different and not supermodel-ish
Did I take this too seriously?


----------



## FJURI1 (Jan 23, 2002)

I loved Sam in the movie, Sean Astin did a great job. But here are my choices for fun:

Gandalf: Gene Hackman

Sauraman: Jack Nicholson

Bilbo: Danny DeVito

TreeBeard's voice: James Earl Jones

Theoden: Charles Durning

Denethor: Martin Sheen

Suron: Marlon Brando

Eowyn: Jane Leeves

Frodo: guy who plays Niles on tv

Sam: Sean Astin (liked him in the movie)


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 23, 2002)

ewww yeaaaah Marlin Brando as Sauron

"tqhea horararaoror"  cept he ain't got a bald head.


----------



## cortezthekiller (Jan 24, 2002)

Aragorn - Liam Neeson
Saruman - Christopher Walken
Galadriel - Nicole Kidman
Gandalf - Ian McKellan (sp)
Frodo - John Cusack  
the Gaffer - Dennis Hopper
Sam - Jon Favreau
Boromir - Russell Crowe
Bill Ferney - Peter Jackson


----------



## Snaga (Jan 24, 2002)

Carry on Lord of the Rings?!

Kenneth Williams as Gandalf
Sid James as Aragorn
Eric Sykes as Frodo
Hattie Jakes as Arwen
Barbara Windsor as Legolas

.... ooh no don't put your finger in the ring... oo er missus

AAAAHHHHHHH! Stop! this is a horrible concept


----------



## tookish-girl (Jan 25, 2002)

I think Charles Hawtry would be a lovely Gimli or even Galadriel!

"Awwwww, hellooooo!"


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 25, 2002)

OK time for the comedians:

Gandalf -- Robin Williams or John Cleese!
Elrond -- Eddie Murphy (council of Elrond like the Klumps at dinner)

Gollum -- Sammy Davis Jr. Ok not a comedian, how about Jim Carrey

Frodo -- Carl Riener (spelling?)
Sam -- Chris Farley
Aragorn -- Johnny Carson
Sauron -- Sam Kinison
Saruman -- Jerry Lewis
Denethor -- Rodney Dangerfield
Galadriel -- Ellen Degeneres (ok it bothers me too) or Madelin Kahn
Arwen -- Rosie O'Donnell
Shelob -- Rosanne Arquette (spelling?)
Lord of the Nazgul -- Chris Rock
Theoden -- Mel Brooks
Tom Bombadil -- Robin Williams!
Eowyn -- Sela Ward (ok not a comedian but hubba hubba), ok how about Andrea Martin

and last but not least:

Wormtounge -- Pee-Wee Herman


----------



## Persephone (May 3, 2002)

My cast:


I will not replace the Hobbits. They were perfect for the role.

Legolas - Leonardo DiCaprio
Aragorn - Kevin Costner
Eowyn - Mila Jovovich
Arwen - Sophie Marceau
Galadriel - Cate Blanchette
Gimli - John Rhys Davies - he was good. He was Gimli
Saruman - Christopher Lee
Gandalf - Ian McKellen
Faramir - Ethan Hawke
Boromir - Sean Bean - he was HOT!


----------



## Rangerdave (May 9, 2002)

Rowen Atklinson as Sir Elrond Blackadder!

RD


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 15, 2002)

Boy Band Themed:

Frodo: Justin Timberlake (N'Sync)
Sam: Howie Durough (Backstreet Boys)
Merry: Lance Bass (N'Sync)
Pippin: Chris Kirkpatrick(N'Sync)
Legolas: JC Chasez (N'Sync)
Aragorn: Kevin Richards (Backstreet Boys)
Boromir: Brian Littrell (Backstreet Boys)
Gimli: Doug Linus (2ge+her)
Gandalf: Donny Wahlberg (New Kids on the Block)
Saruman: Justin Jeffre (The Ugly guy from 98 Degrees)
Sauron: Kid Rock (Not technically a boyband...but this guy is the devil....)
Elrond: Drew Lachey (98 degrees)
Arwen: Nick Carter (Backstreet Boys...What?! He's pretty!!!)
Galadriel: Melissa from Dream (Skipping to girlbands now...but this girl is such a ditz...it'd be hilarious to see her play Galadriel)
Eowyn: Christina Aguilera (The virgin queen played by Lady Marmalade herself...nuff said)


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 9, 2002)

Everybody was so perfect in their roles that I cringe just thinking of replacing them.


----------



## Rangerdave (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cortezthekiller _
> *Aragorn - Liam Neeson
> *




I really must learn to slow down and read more carefully.

When I first read this I thought you said Leslie Neilson

RD


----------



## Asmodeus (Jun 10, 2002)

there is no way that i would change the cast. 

i love the casting of this movie- helping me to give it a 10/10 overall. theres also talk about the mouth of sauron- the rock??? what a crap actor. I don't understand wrestling, fake crap that it is, and in turn , i don't understand you guys  

Bruce Spence plays -the mouth of sauron. hes australian like miranda otto-eowyn and david wenham- faramir. Im glad the NZ boy P.J did this movie, you guys would'a f'd it up with your crappy accents.

Don't get me wrong, i know some nice U.S people, and actors, yet your accents are despised world-wide. Ive seen polls.

Bruce spence, in ROTK, you just wait and see, you'll disregard your embarrising notions about the otherwise soft actor known as 'the rock'.
 

(this is serious in opinion, yet joking in nature)


----------



## Dragon (Jun 13, 2002)

I think that it would have been funny if Sean Connery played Gandalf, but seriously, I wouldn't change the cast except maybe Arwen should be Natalie Portman, she really looks like an elf.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 14, 2002)

But Natalie Portman can't act....


----------



## Rangerdave (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *But Natalie Portman can't act.... *



I tend to disagree, I thought she was brilliant in _Where the Heart Is_. _Anywhere But Here_ was another strong performance under her belt. Even the slightly bizzaro _The Professional_ was well acted. 

The problem with Miss Portman's career is that George Lucas, while one of the most gifted editors and innovators in the business, is neither an accomplished screenwriter or director. Even the nearly legendary Samuel L. Jackson could not make his wooden direction look good.

Just my two cents.

RD

ps. I thought that Sam Neill would make a good "Mouth of Sauron" or possibly "Witchking". That dude is creepy, an amazing actor but nonetheless creepy.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 14, 2002)

Good idea...that Sam Neill is a freak.

But I still don't like Natalie Portman..


----------

